# Westminster Reference Bible???



## Matthew1344 (May 15, 2017)

Does the Westminster Reference Bible with Metrical Psalter have the WCF in it? What makes it Westminster? 

http://evangelicalbible.com/product...etrical-psalms-black-premium-leather/#reviews


----------



## Josh Williamson (May 15, 2017)

No, it is just a copy of the Authorised Version with the Psalter. The edition is quite good; it contains over 200,000 cross references. The used of "Westminster," is just a name. It does not contain the WCF.


----------

